# Umum > Ngobrol & Ucapan >  Hari Raya Idul Fitri 1Syawal 1439 Hijriah

## Slametkurniawan

Kepada para rekan-rekan semua, ijinkanlah kami mengucapkan :

SELAMAT HARI RAYA IDUL FITRI 1 SYAWAL 1439 HIJRIAH
MOHON MAAF LAHIR DAN BATIN.

salam sejahtera selalu,

----------


## Ady

Terima kasih om Slamet dan maaf lahir batin.

Minal aidin wal faizin utk teman2 yg merayakan.

----------


## KamBraimb

Assalamualaikum dan salam sejahtra kepada semua. Saya sekeluarga ingin mengucapkan SELAMAT HARI RAYA AIDIL FITRI maaf zahir dan batin. Disampaikan doa semoga sdr sekeluarga dirahmati dengan hidayah, petunjuk, keselamatan serta kesejahteraan, Insya-Allah.Kepada rakan Malsing Kuching, saya dengan rela hati menjemput saudara / saudari berkunjung ke rumah untuk berhari raya  pada hari pertama.Sila berhubung dengan Sarawakguy untuk petunjuk ke rumah saya.Salam,Abd Haddy Abd Rahman

----------

